# High contrast albino royal



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I have a female albino royal python, I would like to get her a male high contrast . What are the chances i will get high contrast babies?
My female has quite a bright yellow .. not pale .. but not as intense as high contrast ..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe high contrast is through line breeding, so as you are breeding a high contrast and one which is almost high contrast you may be able to get some more 'high contrast' one's, whereas if you bred to low contrast your chances of producing high contrasts would be nigh impossible.


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

ok .. i guess I would have just to wait and breed her with a high contrast and see what the babies will look like


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont think you can breed albino X albino together beacuase you get deformities

the albino is a weak gene so if you breed to week genes together your producing weak babies

it effects the eyes a lot

cheers

kizza: victory:


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

I've never heard such a thing with pythons... the albinos r not weak ... they r as strong as the others .... the just lack melanine


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

kizza said:


> i dont think you can breed albino X albino together beacuase you get deformities
> 
> the albino is a weak gene so if you breed to week genes together your producing weak babies
> 
> ...


 
that is with boas that you may get probs with the babies its fine with royals, lots of people do with no probs


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

albino x albino is fine, as long as you dont breed closely related animals together... thats where the problems can start...


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Can I just hop into your thread here if you dont mind gabriel76? ........ to ask people who have them if Albino royal's eyes are weak generally?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

not when i had a pair they followed the food before striking


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

BlueRoses said:


> Can I just hop into your thread here if you dont mind gabriel76? ........ to ask people who have them if Albino royal's eyes are weak generally?


ALL albinos eyes (no matter which species, and including humans) cannot deal with bright light as well as others...


----------

